# The best terminal emulator



## copypaiste (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys! 

Please share your suggestions of best terminal emulator for Xorg.

Requirements are: 
 - tabs support, 
 - transparency, 
 - tunable hot keys,
 - small and fast,
 - unicode support.

Qt or GTK+ based are ok, as long as the installation doesn't requre having full KDE or Gnome installed. 

My recent choices are x11-toolkits/sakura and x11/Terminal. But each one has it's flaws and both are far from ideal.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think x11/roxterm is a good choice.


----------



## copypaiste (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks! That's one rocks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, nice one.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 29, 2009)

@copypaiste

I would use *urxvt* (*rxvt-unicode*), small, simple, very fast, supports everything you need.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Oct 29, 2009)

concur with vermaden. it's urxvt for me as well.


----------



## aragon (Oct 29, 2009)

I like x11-toolkits/evilvte.

(no idea why it's in x11-toolkits)


----------



## copypaiste (Oct 30, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> I like x11-toolkits/evilvte.
> 
> (no idea why it's in x11-toolkits)



Yeah, it looks strange that some of them are in x11-toolkits. Sakura was put there as well. :\


----------



## Anil-G (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been using `urxvt`. I really like the tinted background and minimal scrollbar but I've got scrolling wrong somehow because it's slow and it leaves speckles everywhere but I can't figure out how to use a better font.
I just tried `roxterm` though and the default font is smooth and it scrolls fast but it doesn't have the tint or the nice scrollbar style. If you want to change fonts it has a GUI font selector which makes it easy and it has a zoom feature.


----------



## rmoe (Mar 3, 2015)

ROXterm (x11/roxterm) is nice but a resource hog (comparatively) and not much smaller than the gnome or KDE monsters. But then you've asked for gadgets like transparency.

I personally like x11/sakura. It's a good compromise of resource consumption and features, many of which I even don't care about.
For quick "flash up" jobs (like opening a term from the file manager) I like x11/evilvte but I do not usually recommend it because the port needs some hand tuning of config.h. Properly configured though even tiny x11/evilvte has many tricks up its sleeve like background images (sorry I can't tell much about those as I don't care for gadget candy).


----------



## shepper (Mar 4, 2015)

Another vote for x11/rxvt-unicode.  As a bonus you get this excellent rxvt-unicode ArchWiki. 

No problem with scrolling here but do not use transparency.  Configuration files and behaviour are consistent across FreeBSD, OpenBSD and Debian.


----------



## BSDBernd (Mar 4, 2015)

I am indeed in love with x11/terminator, I discovered it only recently. It reminds me of Terminal in MacOSX and now I feel even more at home in the BSD-World and Linux world (if I am forced to use Linux  ).


----------



## pboehmer (Mar 6, 2015)

I have used x11/eterm for years solely for the ability to press the print screen key and have it print the contents to the default printer without any configuration.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 6, 2015)

I was a hardcore Konsole user in KDE 3.x.  Tabbed browsing and the ability to split the screen and have 1 terminal typing into all the rest was awesome.

Unfortunately, Konsole in KDE 4.x lost a lot of the functionality of the older version, and didn't get tabs and split screen until recently.

I've since switched to Terminator on all my Linux and FreeBSD systems.  Split screen and grouping really comes in handy.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 7, 2015)

x11/rxvt-unicode can be extended with Perl.

Want to highlight URLs (or any other text fragments) and open them on middle-click? Enable the matcher extension.

Want to be warned when pasting multiple lines? Enable the confirm-paste extension.

Tabbing and split screen is done by x11-wm/i3 or sysutils/tmux here, but there is an extension for this as well.

Edit: Plus no other terminal supports customizing line spacing AFAIK.


----------



## Anil-G (Mar 9, 2015)

Trying `roxterm` and `sakura` they seem to look and behave alike but I'm told sakura is lighter. I like these two. They scroll and fast and no font problems.
I can't work out the `terminator`. I use my ALT-drag to re-size and it gets itself into a loop and diminishes in size until it just remains a flickering spot on the screen. Funny. Seems too complicated to me. Also seems to have additional chrome. I like to go border only.

I hate to admit it but the minimalist scroll bar on `urxvt` with the faded tinted transparent background makes me _feel_ productive. I also colour code the tint, scroll bar and cursor on several terminals each with a different colour scheme as a mnemonic to it's purpose. Red terminal for root. Blue terminal for admin. Orange for that server /user, etc.
If anyone can tell me what settings I need to make `urxvt` scroll quicker and without speckles I'd be thankful. My .Xresources look like this amongst other things:

```
URxvt.visualBell:   True
URxvt.jumpScroll:   True
URxvt.skipScroll:   True
URxvt.font:   -b&h-lucidatypewriter-bold-r-normal-sans-13-120-*-*-m-*-iso8859-10
URxvt.boldFont:   -b&h-lucidatypewriter-bold-r-normal-sans-13-120-*-*-m-*-iso8859-10
```


----------



## devil_devil (Mar 9, 2015)

x11/yakuake-kde4


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 9, 2015)

tobik said:


> Want to highlight URLs (or any other text fragments) and open them on middle-click? Enable the matcher extension.



I'm not sure what's different about my config, but I can open URLs by simply clicking, without highlighting them first. Unless you mean "highlighting" as in "making URLs stand out." But yeah, my vote goes to x11/rxvt-unicode.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 9, 2015)

ANOKNUSA said:


> Unless you mean "highlighting" as in "making URLs stand out."


I do.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 9, 2015)

What about x11/tilda. It is an interesting terminal, and it has many of those specifications; it lacks tab support.

It allows you to configure it upon starting it the first time. Then to reconfigure it, erase or edit .tilda/ in the home folder.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 9, 2015)

I have no idea why this slipped my mind, but nearly all of the features mentioned by the OP are available in nearly every terminal emulator out there, with the exception of tabs. So with that in mind, any currently maintained terminal emulator at all in conjunction with sysutils/tmux will do the trick. Transparency is also lacking in some terminals, but any window can be made transparent with a compositor like x11-wm/compton or x11-wm/xcompmgr. I don't use compositing myself, but I've been working in a Tmux session for the last few hours and didn't even think of it until now.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a way to make x11/tilda act like it uses tabbing, by keybinding the program to different F keys. It does the function, but it sometimes takes pushing the key twice. If I can set up its config file to make the program stay, without the F key making it disappear and reappear, it will just take 1 push to make it work.

I copied the configuration file sequentially, then had it bind it to F2 F3; then I had to start the program up three times through the desktop configuration file.

Also the directory may have to have write permissions removed for user, because it tends to keep wanting to make more configuration files on startup.


----------



## Anil-G (Mar 16, 2015)

FYI when using `urxvt` I've hit on some combinations of `urxvt` config that aren't too slow. Notably documentation advises don't tint and shade at the same time because it uses excessive resources. The `lineSpace` resource (option `-lsp`) helps with 'bad' fonts to stop screen speckles but can also make rendering slower.

I tried to use tint colours as advised without shading to get the faint tints I was looking for but I couldn't work out how other than using RGBA specifications with transparency settings. I don't know if this counts as tint and shade but it's quick enough now.

This is an example command line in my Fluxbox menu: `urxvt -title blue -tint rgba:0000/2200/AA00/8888 -cr Blue -pr Blue -pr2 White -bd blue --scrollColor Blue` and using this in ~/.Xresources:

```
URxvt.visualBell:   True
# URxvt.skipScroll:   True
URxvt*jumpScroll: true
URxvt*scrollWithBuffer: true
URxvt*scrollTtyOutput: false
URxvt*scrollTtyKeypress: true
# URxvt*font: xft:Liberation Mono:pixelsize=13:antialias=true:hinting=true
# URxvt*boldFont: xft:Liberation Mono:bold:pixelsize=13:antialias=true:hinting=true
# URxvt*font: xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:bold:pixelsize=13:antialias=true:hinting=true
# URxvt*boldFont: xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:bold:pixelsize=13:antialias=true:hinting=true
URxvt*font: xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:style=Regular:pixelsize=13:antialias=true
URxvt*boldFont: xft:DejaVu Sans Mono:bold:pixelsize=13:antialias=true:hinting=true
URxvt.color4:   RoyalBlue
URxvt.color12:   RoyalBlue
URxvt.background:   Black
URxvt.foreground:   AntiqueWhite
URxvt.fadeColor:   black
URxvt.fading:   50
URxvt.tintColor:   rgba:ff00/dd00/0000/4444
URxvt.cursorColor:   Yellow
URxvt.pointerColor:   Yellow
URxvt.pointerColor2:   black
URxvt.borderColor:   Yellow
URxvt.scrollColor:   Yellow
URxvt.scrollstyle:   plain
URxvt.cursorBlink:   True
URxvt.borderLess:   True
URxvt.internalBorder:   2
URxvt.externalBorder:   0
URxvt.transparent:   True
URxvt.scrollBar:   True
URxvt.thickness:   1
```


----------



## sidetone (Mar 16, 2015)

In the config file, why do some lines have a "*" and others have a ".". I've edited my file to have a "." only
--
Also, x11/tilda didn't always start up cleanly after booting (rebuilding is an option). I've made urxvt replace it, to have a similar look and function as tilda.


----------



## John Call (Mar 21, 2015)

Damn, and I'm just a xterm pleb. I feel my unworthiness before the gods. They know how filthy I am.

Can someone sell me on any of these fancy schmancy terminal emulators? What features am I missing?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't investigated if there is a solution, but one _feature_ I don't like about x11/xterm is that it swallows up certain keybindings.  For example, try running ports-mgmt/poudriere inside x11/rxvt-unicode and hitting `C-t` and you will see status information.  (BTW, lots of other commands have this as well, e.g. cp, dd).  Hitting `C-t` for the same commands running inside x11/xterm shows nothing.


----------



## John Call (Mar 21, 2015)

jrm said:


> I haven't investigated if there is a solution, but one _feature_ I don't like about x11/xterm is that it swallows up certain keybindings.  For example, try running ports-mgmt/poudriere inside x11/rxvt-unicode and hitting `C-t` and you will see status information.  (BTW, lots of other commands have this as well, e.g. cp, dd).  Hitting `C-t` for the same commands running inside x11/xterm shows nothing.


Ah.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 21, 2015)

jrm said:


> I haven't investigated if there is a solution, but one _feature_ I don't like about x11/xterm is that it swallows up certain keybindings.  For example, try running ports-mgmt/poudriere inside x11/rxvt-unicode and hitting `C-t` and you will see status information.  (BTW, lots of other commands have this as well, e.g. cp, dd).  Hitting `C-t` for the same commands running inside x11/xterm shows nothing.


That's not true. It works just fine in xterm.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 21, 2015)

tobik said:


> That's not true. It works just fine in xterm.


I cleared out my xterm customizations and even restarted Xorg, but it still didn't work for me.  Then I switched my window manager to twm and it does work.  I did say I hadn't investigated.   Now I'm curious about the interaction between my window manager and xterm that causes the problem and why it works with urxvt.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 21, 2015)

jrm said:


> the interaction between my window manager and xterm


What window manager are you using? I am using x11-wm/i3.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 21, 2015)

Thread stumpwm-on-freebsd.50909


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 29, 2016)

Best drop-down terminal emulator wrapper (it  uses x11/xterm or x11/rxvt-unicode)
is x11/yeahconsole IMHO!



also x11/stjerm is nice x11-toolkits/vte based drop-down term.


And like a standalone term, IMO x11/xterm is the best!
BTW, I don't care what teminal emulator I'm using, if I'm using sysutils/tmux terminal multiplexer,
because it is superb with every term, even on ttyv.





here is my ~/.Xdefaults (yeahconsole, stjerm, xterm, urxvt settings and some others options.)


Spoiler





```
! Xft --------------------------------------------------
Xft.dpi:			96
Xft.autohint:			1
Xft.antialias:			1
Xft.hinting:			1
Xft.hintstyle:			hintslight
Xft.rgba:			rgb
Xft.lcdfilter:			lcddefault


! XTerm --------------------------------------------------
XTerm*locale:				UTF-8
XTerm.cursorblink:			false
XTerm*popOnBell:			true
XTerm*termName:				xterm-256color
XTerm*loginShell:			true
XTerm*faceName:				Fixed
XTerm*faceSize:				10
XTerm*foreground:			#ffffff
XTerm*background:			#292B2B
XTerm*cursorColor:			#215D9C
XTerm*vt100*geometry:			80x25
XTerm*saveLines:			15000
XTerm*utf8:				1
XTerm*utf8Title:			1
XTerm*eightBitInput:			true
XTerm*rightScrollBar:			true
XTerm*scrollBar:			true
XTerm*scrollKey:			true
XTerm*multiScroll:			true
XTerm*cursorBlink:			true
XTerm*scrollTtyOutput:			false
XTerm*selectToClipboard:		true
XTerm*.disallowedWindowOps:		20,21,SetXprop
XTerm*charClass:			33:48,36-47:48,58-59:48,61:48,63-64:48,95:48,126:48
XTerm*VT100.translations:		#override <Btn1Up>: select-end(PRIMARY, CLIPBOARD, CUT_BUFFER0)


! URxvt --------------------------------------------------
URxvt*termName:				rxvt-unicode-256color
URxvt*loginShell:			true
URxvt.font:				xft:Fixed:size=10
URxvt*background: 			#292B2B
URxvt.foreground:			#ffffff
URxvt.borderColor:			#292B2B
URxvt.cursorColor:			#215D9C
URxvt.cursorBlink:			true
URxvt.colorUL:				#4682B4
URxvt.geometry:				93x27
URxvt.saveLines:			15000
URxvt.fading:				30
URxvt.letterSpace:			0
URxvt.internalBorder:			1
URxvt.externalBorder:			0
URxvt*cutchars:				"'"/\.,()<>{}@;:*'"'
URxvt*tripleclickwords:			true
URxvt*skipBuiltinGlyphs:		false
URxvt*jumpScroll:			true
URxvt.scrollTtyOutput:			false
URxvt.scrollTtyKeypress:		true
URxvt*scrollWithBuffer:			true
URxvt.scrollBar:			true
URxvt.scrollBar_right:			true
URxvt.scrollBar_floating:		false
! scrollbar style: rxvt, plain, next, xterm
URxvt.scrollstyle:			next
URxvt.thickness:			13
URxvt*scrollColor:			#ADADAD
! disable ctrl+shift key binding
URxvt.iso14755:				false
! ------------------------------ URxvt perls (selection-to-clipboard,tabbed)
URxvt.perl-ext-common:			selection-popup
!URxvt.tabbed.tabbar-fg:			8
!URxvt.tabbed.tabbar-bg:			0
!URxvt.tabbed.tab-fg:			12
!URxvt.tabbed.tab-bg:			0

! YeahConsole -------------------------------------------
yeahconsole*term:		urxvtcd
yeahconsole.font:		xft:Fixed:size=10
yeahconsole*background:		#292B2B
yeahconsole.fading:		30
yeahconsole*screenWidth:	1302
yeahconsole*consoleHeight:	30
yeahconsole*scrollBar:		false
!yeahconsole*xOffset:		0
yeahconsole*restart:		0
yeahconsole*aniDelay:		30
yeahconsole*stepSize:		3
! resize bar
yeahconsole*handleWidth:	3
yeahconsole*handleColor:	#1D1F1F
! /usr/local/include/X11/keysymdef.h
yeahconsole*toggleKey:		None+F1
yeahconsole*keyFull:		Win+F11
yeahconsole*keyBigger:		Win+equal
yeahconsole*keySmaller:		Win+minus

! Stjerm --------------------------------------------------
!stjerm.shell:				/usr/local/bin/zsh
stjerm.emulation:			xterm
stjerm.lines:				15000
stjerm.font:				Fixed 10
stjerm.key:				f1
stjerm.background:			#1D1F1F
stjerm.foreground:			#FFFFFF
stjerm.cursorColor:			#215D9C
stjerm.height:				400
stjerm.border:				thin
stjerm.width:				95%
stjerm.opacity:				85
stjerm.showtab:				one
stjerm.scroll:				false
stjerm.scrollbar:			none
stjerm.autohide:			false
stjerm.tablabel:			#
stjerm.tabpos:				top
stjerm.tabfill:				false
stjerm.allowreorder:			true
stjerm.cursorBlink:			true
stjerm.cursorType:			block
stjerm.allowbold:			true

! XScreenSaver -------------------------------------------
! {hostname,username,password} text
xscreensaver.Dialog.foreground:			#fff
xscreensaver.Dialog.background:			#111111
xscreensaver.Dialog.topShadowColor:		#000
xscreensaver.Dialog.bottomShadowColor:		#000
xscreensaver.Dialog.Button.foreground:		#FFF
xscreensaver.Dialog.Button.background:		#0D0D0D
! username/password input box and date text colour !!
xscreensaver.Dialog.text.foreground:		#FFF
xscreensaver.Dialog.text.background:		#0D0D0D
xscreensaver.Dialog.internalBorderWidth:	0
xscreensaver.Dialog.borderWidth:		0
xscreensaver.Dialog.shadowThickness:		1
xscreensaver.passwd.thermometer.foreground:	#FF0000
xscreensaver.passwd.thermometer.background:	#ffffff
xscreensaver.passwd.thermometer.width:		15
!xscreensaver.dateFormat:			%I:%M%P %a %b %d, %Y
xscreensaver.dateFormat:			%H:%M, %A %d %b


! Color scheme --------------------------------------------------
! BLACK
*.color0:				#0A0A0A
*.color8:				#292B2B
! RED
*.color1:				#cb1b17
*.color9:				#E61F1A
! GREEN
*.color2:				#28cc54
*.color10:				#2bd93f
! YELLOW
*.color3:				#ea8837
*.color11:				#f1c936
! BLUE
*.color4:				#0F49C6
*.color12:				#005fff
! MAGENTA
*.color5:				#7b70a3
*.color13:				#9A8CCC
! CYAN
*.color6:				#00BFBF
*.color14:				#C5F0F0
! WHITE
*.color7:				#FADEC1
*.color15:				#f8f7fb
```



You should execute 
`% xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults` to make it work (x11/xrdb is required), add it to your startup script (e.g. ~/.xinitrc). 
(F1 key is a yeahconsole hotkey).


To make yeahconsole transparent (x11-wm/transset and x11/xwininfo are required), create /usr/local/bin/yeahconsole-trans:

```
#!/bin/sh

# start yeahconsole
yeahconsole &

# wait a little until all the windows are created
sleep 1

# get yeahconsole window id
id=$(xwininfo -root -tree | grep yeahconsole -B 2 | head -1 | perl -p -e 's/^ *(0x.*?) .*$/$1/g')

# make it transparent
transset -i "$id" [b]0.8[/b]
```
enter
`% sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/yeahconsole-trans`
and start it with `yeahconsole-trans`.

(Alternatively, create ~/.local/bin/yeahconsole-trans and add "~/.local/bin/" to your $PATH variable
`$ PATH=${PATH}:~/.local/bin; export PATH` or `% setenv PATH $PATH\:/home/user/.local/bin`)


----------



## r0g3r (Dec 2, 2016)

i use rxvt-unicode


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 31, 2016)

I use x11/rxvt-unicode as well. I had been using x11/xterm but switched a few weeks ago. I like the terminal but I am not a power user so it really doesn't matter to me. Funny, one of the main reasons I switched was this page: http://st.suckless.org/. I use x11-wm/dwm on and off and appreciate efficiency and simplicity in coding, at least the end result anyway.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 31, 2016)

Sevendogs said:


> Funny, one of the main reasons I switched was this page: http://st.suckless.org/.


Have you tried x11/sterm already? If yes, what is your impression?


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 31, 2016)

I have actually not tried it oddly enough, especially since I posted that particular link, lol. For some reason I didn't think it was in ports but your reference clearly shows it is. I'll give it a shot, no harm in trying.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 31, 2016)

Dear Sevendogs, there are so many ports. New things and ancient ports which might have been forgotten. Therefore I often dig in the ports tree when somebody posts something of interest as you have done. My favourite tool is ports-mgmt/psearch. I guess I might try the x11/sterm in near future as well.


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 31, 2016)

I do the same thing. If I want to try a port, I will research on https://www.freshports.org/. A lot of gems in there, you just have to find them. It is a little sad to me that some of the best applications I have used are no longer maintained. I was interested in being a maintainer but don't have the coding skill.


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 31, 2016)

chrbr said:


> Have you tried x11/sterm already? If yes, what is your impression?


So I tried x11-sterm and it's fine I guess. I am getting errors from my shell "tcsh" about not having /etc/termcap and something about using a dumb terminal. All else works fine: copy/paste for example. It doesn't have anything that wows me but it worked fine. Again I am not a terminal power user so someone who is would probably have a different opinion.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you for the very fast test report. This looks promising, so I will try the port as well.


----------



## Grell (Dec 31, 2016)

I just use the default xfce terminal emulator.  It gets the job done.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 1, 2017)

Sevendogs said:


> I am getting errors from my shell "tcsh" about not having /etc/termcap and something about using a dumb terminal.


For this I found two possible countermeasures. Simple and working by adding this to ~/.cshrc if this matches to your shell.

```
setenv  TERM xterm
```
The hard and not yet working 100% way:

Install devel/ncurses to get /usr/local/bin/tic
Append the x11/sterm related config to /usr/share/misc/termcap by `tic -C -t st.info >> termcap`. tic can already generate the hashed file but this does not work.
Generate the hashed file by `cap_mkdb termcap` in the termcap directory.
With the hard method something is missing because colored list output does not work and the keys F10 and may be higher are not configured. The termcap entries are limited to 1023bytes or so which is exceeded by the entries in st.info. On the other hand the termcap entries related to other terminals are not really shorter. There is still a lot of stuff to learn for me.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks chrbr, will give the simple fix a try


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 1, 2017)

The simple fix works like a charm, plus I did some tweaking with the config.def.h file and got the fonts, colors, hinting, etc that I like in a terminal. I like it so far. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear Sevendogs, thank you for the pointer to x11/sterm. I did almost no tweaking beside the font size. The F10 key works now going the hard way. Currently I am going through the termcap entries of x11/xterm and x11/sterm. Many are similar, some of x11/xterm are likely Linux related or history since they do not appear  in terminfo(5). I am sure I will find out the difference with respect to LSCOLOR. I can work with the simple fix, too. Thank you again for the idea.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 1, 2017)

You are welcome - the author of x11/sterm is the same author of the window manager x11-wm/dwm so the configuration is done the same way: change the values in the application's config.def.h file and re-compile. It took me a bit to get the fonts and colors for the fonts correct but the author has a reference on how to do this in the config.def.h file so it was easy. I always set my terminal to have green font on black, just my preference, and my aging eyes prefer a larger font as well


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 15, 2017)

Update: I applied the "scrollback" patch to x11/sterm and although it only scrolls by pressing "shift+page up/down", I am getting used to it. I do like the author's philosophy of minimalism and small, efficient code so I am sticking with this terminal.  So far so good!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 23, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> also x11/stjerm is nice x11-toolkits/vte based drop-down term.



But x11/altyo is also *very* good drop down terminal emulator, it is not very popular(as far as I know), but it is lightweight, simple, fast and stable like stjerm, and based on a x11-toolkits/vte3 and x11-toolkits/gtk30. It even has a GUI for configuration.


> AltYo - Drop-down terminal emulator, written in Vala, depends only
> on libvte and gtk3.
> 
> WWW: https://github.com/linvinus/AltYo


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 30, 2017)

chrbr said:


> The hard and not yet working 100% way:
> 
> Install devel/ncurses to get /usr/local/bin/tic
> Append the x11/sterm related config to /usr/share/misc/termcap by `tic -C -t st.info >> termcap`. tic can already generate the hashed file but this does not work.
> ...


Also it is posible to change the default x11/sterm $TERM value, to get rid of /etc/termcap errors:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11/sterm/`
`# make clean`
`# make fetch extract patch`
Edit /usr/ports/x11/sterm/work/st-0.7/config.def.h, change the 66 line 
	
	



```
/* default TERM value */
static char termname[] = "[b]st-256color[/b]";
```
to 
	
	



```
static char termname[] = "[b]xterm-256color[/b]";
```
then run `# make configure build deinstall install clean`


PS: IMHO /x11/evilvte is better than x11/sterm, it is also lightweight
and can be configured before building via configuration file, but unfortunately
evilvte's resize function doesn't work fine with my x11-wm/windowmaker window manager…


----------



## sidetone (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm trying x11/mlterm (multilingual terminal). It supports transparency and is lightweight.


----------

